# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Σεμινάρια ,Εκθέσεις-Διαγωνισμοί Συλλόγων , Εκδηλώσεις φιλοζωικών κ περιβαλλοντολογικών οργανώσεων >  Έκθεση Π.Σ.Ε.Π.Π

## ria

Α. παπαγαλακια!
http://   Uploaded with ImageShack.us

http://   Uploaded with ImageShack.us

http://   Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Β. παραδεισια!
http://   Uploaded with ImageShack.us

http://   Uploaded with ImageShack.us

http://   Uploaded with ImageShack.us

http://   Uploaded with ImageShack.us

http://   Uploaded with ImageShack.us

http://   Uploaded with ImageShack.us

http://   Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Γ.καρποντακοι και καναρινια
http://   Uploaded with ImageShack.us

http://   Uploaded with ImageShack.us

http://   Uploaded with ImageShack.us

http://   Uploaded with ImageShack.us

http://   Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Δ.ιθαγενη
http://   Uploaded with ImageShack.us

http://   Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## mitsman

Ρια εισαι αστερι.... σε ευχαριστουμε για τις ομορφες φωτο!!!!

Και προσωπικα για την τοσο ομορφη ξεναγηση.. πολυ χαρηκα που σε ειδα και τα ειπαμε....

----------


## Lovecarduelis

Ευχαριστούμε το κορίτσι μας για τις φωτογραφίες!!! Ρία πρόλαβες με τέτοια κούραση να τραβήξεις και φωτό??  χχεχεχεχεχχε!!!
Όσο για την έκθεση, ηταν μια ακόμη συγκλονιστική έκθεση του ΠΣΕΠΠ!!
Φοβερή ποικιλία πουλιών, από πολλά είδη!!!! Συγχαρητήρια σε οσους εργάστηκαν για την έκθεση και στην Ρία μας πολύ περισσοτερο που ξεθεώθηκε από την κούραση!!!

----------


## xXx

σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ για τις φωτογραφίες σου Ρία

----------


## geam

μπράβο Ρια γειτόνισσα αστέρι!!!!!

----------


## terios

πολυ ωραια να παρουμε και εμεις μια ματια απο την εκθεση πως ηταν μιας και ειμαστε απο μακρια

----------


## Kostas-Bs

Πολύ όμορφα!! :Happy0030:

----------


## nasososan

Ήταν πολύ καλή Έκθεση, απλά μία παράκληση, γίνεται και για όλες τις άλλες εκθέσεις,έτσι μην παρεξηγηθώ.. Καλό είναι να υπάρχει και μία καρτελίτσα με το είδος, και τη ράτσα του πουλιού, γιατί κάποιος που δεν γνωρίζει τα πουλιά δεν καταλαβαίνει τί βλέπει.Άσε που αν μιλάμε για μεταλλάξεις, τότε πιάσε το αυγό και κούρευτο....

Υ.Γ: Είδα και αρκετές φάτσες που τις έχω δεί πολλάκις σε φωτογραφίες εδώ στο φόρουμ, μόνο εσένα Μήτσο δεν είδα...

----------


## Georgia_io

Ευχαριστούμε Ρία για τις φωτογραφίες σου!!!  :Happy:

----------


## Oneiropagida

Ευχαριστούμε Ριάκι που μέσα στην κούρασή σου σκέφτηκες και μας που δεν μπορέσαμε να πάμε...... 

Έτσι να πάρουμε και μεις μια γεύση...!

----------


## jk21

ΡΙΑ χιλια ευχαριστω γιατι την παρασκευη που περασα ξεχασα την φωτ μηχανη  και ειχα σκασει ! 

ωραια εκθεση με ομορφα χρωματα λογω παραδεισιων και παπαγαλων αλλα και καποια ιθαγενη εκτροφης !


*Βασιλη ειδα και τις αδυναμιες σου τα red siskin

----------


## ria

να ειστε καλα παιδια..λυπαμαι αν το εκανα λιγο βιαστικα το ανεβασμα των φωτο..ευχαριστω πολυ οσους ηρθατε..και ευχαριστω πολυ και τον συλλογο που παρολο που δεν πηγα καποιο πουλακι με βραβευσε με ενα κυπελο για την βοηθεια που προσφερα!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Oneiropagida

Μπράβο Ρία!!!!!! Πολλά συγχαρητήρια για την βράβευσή σου!!!!!!

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

Βλεπω δεν εχασες ευκαιρια......Ετρεξες και τις ανεβασες....Πολυ ομορφες....Δεν χρειαζεται να πω τι μου ερσε περισσοτερο....  :winky:

----------


## Leonidas

πολυ ομορφο υλικο...να ρωτησω...υπηρχαν και μεγαλυτερα ειδη παπαγαλων...

----------


## jk21

ΛΕΩΝΙΔΑ οσο ειδα (μπορει και να κανω λαθος ) οχι αν μιλας για μεγεθη  african grey ,macaw  
ειχε κοκατιλ lovebird και τετοιου επιπεδου

----------


## Leonidas

..ααα ειχε κοκατιλ....ringneck..?

σε ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων..

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

ναι,ναι για κοκατιλακια ειμαι σιγουρος πως ειχε

----------


## jk21

οχι δεν ειδα ringneck αλλα δεν το αποκλειω γιατι ειχαμε κουβεντα καθως περνουσα απο εκει και μπορει να μου ξεφυγε .ειχα παει με το Γιωργη (geam ) αλλα συναντησα και την Ρια αλλα και την Νικη (ΦΑΜΠΙΟ ) η οποια ειχε και καποια επιτυχια στα πουλακια που ειχε κατεβεσει !

----------


## Φάμπιο

Δεν ειχε ρικ νεκ..

Οι παπαγαλοι ηταν cockatiels-lovebirds peachface & ficher-budgies-Red rumps-parrotlets

Δημητρη πως θα σου κολλησω το μικροβιο των παπαγαλαδων;χαχααχ

----------


## jk21

Οι παπαγαλοι ειναι αξιαγαπητα πλασματα που εχουν πολυ πιο στενη σχεση με τον ανθρωπο απο οτι ενα καναρινι (υπαρχουν και οι εξαιρεσεις και εχουμε δει εδω μεσα αλλα αναφερομαι στον κανονα ) .το χρονο που χρειαζεται καποιος να αφιερωσει μαζι τους δεν τον εχω αυτη τη στιγμη και για καιρο πιστευω ακομα .για να γινει κατι τετοιο απο καπου αλλου θα αφαιρεθει ...την οικογενεια ,τα καναρινια μου ,το φορουμ ,την προετοιμασια για να ειμαι σωστος στη δουλεια μου .... ιεραρχικα δεν θελω να αφαιρεσω τιποτα απο αυτα προς το παρον ! ομως τους αγαπω τους παρακολουθω και τους μαθαινω ...

----------


## Εφη

σε ευχαριστούμε ρία για τις φωτογραφίες...

----------

